# Balken auf Fernsehbild



## Thorsten (15. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich empfange das Monitorbild über den YC 2 Kanal am Fernseher. So schaue ich seit langem Filme vom PC über TV. Doch gestern fiel mir auf, dass ein sogenannter breiter Balken (heller Schatten) vom unteren Bildrand bis zum oberen Bildrand langsam hochläuft und immer wieder erscheint. Manchmal auch andersrum. Nervt narürlich voll ab bei dunklen Hintergründen. Nicht nur bei Ablauf eines Films, sondern generell beim Desktop. Fernseher is' okay, nur halt bei der Übertragung des Bildes vom PC.
Kann mir einer sagen an was das liegt? Monitor is' okay. Hoffe ihr versteht mich...
Dankeschön!

cucumber


----------



## kalle123456 (15. April 2008)

Hallo,

würde mal sagen es ist das Kabel, zu lang oder schlechte Abschirmung.

Gruss


----------



## Thorsten (15. April 2008)

Hab' gerade was festgestellt: Antennenkabel vom TV gezogen und nun klares Bild. Brauche wohl ein besseres Antennenkabel was störungsfrei ist.

cucumber


----------



## chmee (15. April 2008)

Versuch bitte auch mal, Rechner und TV an der gleichen Steckdose laufen zu lassen, kann eine Brummschleife sein
und die würde auch durch ein besseres Kabel nicht weggehen.

mfg chmee


----------



## kalle123456 (15. April 2008)

Glaube ich nicht, dann hätte er einen nicht durchlaufenden Streifen.


----------



## Thorsten (15. April 2008)

Sollte mir mal sowas erwerben und in die Antennendose stecken Link.
Das wird hoffentlich helfen...

Thorsten


----------



## kalle123456 (15. April 2008)

ok dann stecke mal den TV in eine andere Steckdose, ambesten aus dem Nachbarzimmer. Sollte es immer noch sein drehe den Stecker um 180 Grad, ist es weg dann brauchst du das wirklich.


> Sollte mir mal sowas erwerben und in die Antennendose stecken Link.
> Das wird hoffentlich helfen...
> 
> Thorsten


----------



## Thorsten (15. April 2008)

Bringt nix mit wechseln der Steckdose.
Selbst der Ton ist beeinflußt dadurch. Wenn ich die Lautstärke von meiner Hifi-Anlage auf viertel drehe, dann kommt ein lauter Brummton. Selbst das Audiokabel wird gestört...
Es liegt eindeutig am Antennenkabel oder halt der Dose. Rausgezogen is' Bild und Ton einwandrei.


----------



## kalle123456 (15. April 2008)

Ja dann lass doch mal deine Elektrik checken, inklusiv Antenne- ich denke du hast ein Masse Problem...


----------



## chmee (15. April 2008)

@kalle : Nun gut, Tatsache ist, dass der Tip nicht geholfen hat. Aber was ich für schicke und verrückte Fehler in meinem Job habe, da kommst Du mit "stehende Welle weil 50Hz" nicht weit..

mfg chmee


----------



## kalle123456 (15. April 2008)

Ja ja schon gut, habe nur die Billigvariante gesucht...

Gruss


----------



## Thorsten (16. April 2008)

So, alles für die Katz! Hab' mir gerade den Mantelstromfilter von Hama  Link gekauft und t net. 
Tja, probier morgen mal PC und TV über eine Steckdosenleiste laufen zu lassen. Brauch nur noch das Verlängerungskabel. Vielleicht hilft das ja...

Gurkenpaule


----------



## Thorsten (17. April 2008)

Juche! Ich hab's
Da ich ja für einige Zeit nicht in Deutschland war, zog ich alle Stecker aus den Steckdosen. Mach ich immer so. Die erste Steckleiste für PC sitzt in eine Doppelsteckdose in der Wand und eine zweite Steckleiste für den Router daneben, da in der ersten kein Platz mehr ist. So, hab' nur die Steckleisten in der Doppelsteckdose in der Wand gewechselt. Muss ich wohl diesmal anders gesteckt haben. Wunderte mich schon, dass die Kabel sich diesmal kreuzten. Werde mir auf jeden Fall eine größere Steckleiste besorgen, wo auch noch der Router rankommt. Verstehen tu ich es jedenfalls nicht. Wißt ihr warum? Na ja, Hauptsache Problem gefunden und gelöst.
Trotzdem schönen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Thorsten


----------



## kalle123456 (17. April 2008)

ich schon siehe # 7, es hängt wirklich mir der Brummspanung zusammen und natürlich der Erdung. sage nur dazu Schlagwort entkoppeln.

Gruss


----------



## chmee (18. April 2008)

Beitrag #4 ? mfg chmee


----------

